# 68 or 68 headliner?



## Molten (Mar 20, 2015)

Got headliner with my project but has 2 seams in front of light and 2 behind it.
Problem is that 1st bow has no placement holes in body.

Is there a difference between 68 & 69 headliner?
Does 68 have only one bow in the front?

Thanks
Scott


----------



## Molten (Mar 20, 2015)

Anyone help me please?


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

There are different headliner styles in 68. The Ames Performance catalog explains the differences.


----------



## Molten (Mar 20, 2015)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> There are different headliner styles in 68. The Ames Performance catalog explains the differences.


My new headliner that came with this car has 6 bow sleeves but the car only has holes for 5 bows including centre.

Can a 6 bow headliner still be used to good effect do you think?

Other option is to drill new holes for the extra bow sleeve between the centre-bow and the only front bow.
Anyone ever done this?

Thanks
Scott
UK.


----------



## Molten (Mar 20, 2015)

Seems I have been wrong about this so far.
This car only seems to have 4 bow hole sets on it:
1 set on the front,
The centre light bow 
2 sets at the rear.

It seems as there is a hole set missing between the front ones and the centre light ones. 
Anyone seen this before?

Thanks


----------

